# double stacked ceiling fan switch #913



## Mr_David (Jul 19, 2017)

I have this ceiling fan and the pull chain light switch broke. 
Not a problem. That switch is pretty common.

The 3 speed fan switch is my concern. 
The plastic threaded end that holds it to the housing is broken. 
It works in conjunction with a small transformer. 
I don't think a standard 3 way switch that is available at the box stores will work.

I need a double stacked #913 switch. 
I got this from a link I found in comments on a how to YouTube video
http://www.dansfancity.com/techhelp/parts/switches.htm

The 3rd switch down is the one I am pretty sure is what I have.
I have some pictures I will try to post later.
 I made a schematic of what I have. 

I just like to understand how some things work.

Where can I find a switch like this?


----------



## afjes_2016 (Jul 19, 2017)

No a 3 way switch would not probably work in this case. A 3 way switch is intended to turn on/off lights/devices from more than one location.

If the fan is moderately a newer fashion fan. Maybe just a few years old the fans normally come with a replacement parts list. If you don't have that you can look it up on the internet. Sometimes it is just better to buy the exact same one that the manufacturer used. It may cost you a few more dollars but far less guess work involved.

I had a customer that bought a bunch of ceiling fans from an auction. Many were missing parts. I went through the parts lists for all of them and ordered the parts and the fans are doing just fine (we put all of them in the same renovation project). Even with the costs of the parts they bought they made out well in the investment.


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 19, 2017)

I am by no means an expert on fans, but I had a similar issue and I wound up forgetting the fan's direct control and installing a Lutron Maestro Duo switch (which came with a direct wire canopy control).

At it's core those pull wires aren't triggering specific changes in the fan they are just cycling preset electrical outputs, so you can just bypass them with a different controller.


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 20, 2017)

aNYCdb said:


> I am by no means an expert on fans, but I had a similar issue and I wound up forgetting the fan's direct control and installing a Lutron Maestro Duo switch (which came with a direct wire canopy control).
> 
> At it's core those pull wires aren't triggering specific changes in the fan they are just cycling preset electrical outputs, so you can just bypass them with a different controller.


 

I'll check it out. I could just put a new fan in but you know the old saying.
" they don't make things like they used to. Seems to all be crap."

Fixing this one is that need to tinker. keeps me out of trouble.

The part that concerns me is how the switch works in conjunction with the transformer. 

position 1: OFF

position 2 : high speed. 
                 ( top) purple to fan Direction Switch
                 (bottom) gray energized to transformer

 I am guessing that because the purple wire from the top  switch is not effected by the transformer that the energized gray to transformer has no effect on the motor speed

position 3: medium speed
                 (bottom ) both brown and gray are energized 
changing the out put of the purple from the transformer.

Position4: low speed
                ( bottom) only the brown is energized

I am Not and electrician but I do understand some things about it. 


Question??? 
The charged lines to the transformer; do they reduce the voltage output on the purple line?


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr_David said:


> I'll check it out. I could just put a new fan in but you know the old saying.
> " they don't make things like they used to. Seems to all be crap."
> 
> Fixing this one is that need to tinker. keeps me out of trouble.
> ...



I'll defer to the the experts on this, but generally speaking there are two kinds of fans those that adjust speed by powering (or not) different windings in the motor or those that supply the motor with different wattage through some sort of resistance mechanism (in this case a step down transformer). Based on the way you describe the wiring the transformer doesn't seem to be used to power a DC motor in the fan.

It might also be helpful if you can get us a picture of the setup.


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 20, 2017)

So you think the transformer changes the wattage?

Here is some photos


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm thinking the 1st thing I should have done was identify the Fan.

Sears. But did Sears make it or just cone it?

Off on another search and destroy mission.

Sears has a parts list but parts not available.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr_David said:


> I'm thinking the 1st thing I should have done was identify the Fan.
> 
> Sears. But did Sears make it or just cone it?
> 
> ...



Just go stare at the wall in the bathroom for a while it will make sense after a while:thbup:


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok, so unless I'm missing something I don't see a transformer, just a two capacitor setup (which is fairly common). I believe that a standard 2 capacitor switch (they usually come in 1, 2, or 3) is all you need. I believe you can get this at Big Orange for about $4.


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 21, 2017)

aNYCdb said:


> Ok, so unless I'm missing something I don't see a transformer, just a two capacitor setup (which is fairly common). I believe that a standard 2 capacitor switch (they usually come in 1, 2, or 3) is all you need. I believe you can get this at Big Orange for about $4.


 
Thanks. I think you're right about the transformer. I got that term from the side note in the first picture I posted in regards to the switch shunting.
But the more I look into this I have seen it referred to it as a capacitor.

The switch I need for medium speed has to simultaneously connect both gray and brown with the black on the bottom half of the switch. So it has to be a 3 pole connection, like the picture above.

I see a lot of 3 speed fan switches but nothing to show me the shunting inside the switch so I can get what I need. 
I guess I can make it a 2 speed fan but I would prefer the 3 speed.


I did this:        
position  2 = high speed
       Amp meter on: *purple* wire to *F*an *D*irection *S*witch > .706 amps
*Gray*  wire to capacitor > .000 amps

The bottom stack pole #3 is hot ( 120 vac )  and circuit closed to #2 (* Gray *) 
Because output line from capacitor is connected  to purple  line coming from upper switch is currently energized for high speed ( unimpeded by the capacitor ) there is ZERO power flowing through this line.  


position 3  = medium speed
*Gray > *.248 amps and *Brown* > .208 amps
 *Purple* output from capacitor > .415 amps

position 4  = low speed
*Brown  >*  .221 amps
*Purple  *output from capacitor > .211 amps

I am not an electrician, but I can follow a schematic , sort of , to a point.

Maybe I just have to change the capacitor to but existing has 3 wires And the replacements I see have 4 or 5


Someone suggested using a remote speed control on the main high speed wire but I also have a light on the same wall switch so they share the same power supply.. I guess I could rewire the wall switch but I really don't want to crawl in to the attic.


----------



## aNYCdb (Jul 22, 2017)

Mr_David said:


> Thanks. I think you're right about the transformer. I got that term from the side note in the first picture I posted in regards to the switch shunting.
> But the more I look into this I have seen it referred to it as a capacitor.
> 
> The switch I need for medium speed has to simultaneously connect both gray and brown with the black on the bottom half of the switch. So it has to be a 3 pole connection, like the picture above.
> ...



Ok, best as I can tell you want to buy a "Zing Ear ze-268s6" which is a two capacitor switch that implements the way you want (Off, L-1, L-2-3, L-3). 

From Amazon (But I'm sure you can find it elsewhere)


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 23, 2017)

aNYCdb said:


> Ok, best as I can tell you want to buy a "Zing Ear ze-268s6" which is a two capacitor switch that implements the way you want (Off, L-1, L-2-3, L-3).
> 
> From Amazon (But I'm sure you can find it elsewhere)


 
I think I saw one of those in my search but wasn't sure about the shunting pattern. I went to a local Ceiling fan store yesterday. I ordered the double stack switch for $11. 

I also  found the switch at SwitchCo in Lubbock,Texas Friday afternoon but they already closed for the weekend.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 23, 2017)

I found a link for switch (shunt) patterns for the Zing Ear switches.

The 268s6 looks like the one I need. 
Take note; the rotation pattern is L-3-1-2  
and the shunt pattern it is
L = Off
high = L-1
med = L-2-3
low = L-3

Just like you said. You knew the answer
I just had to feed you enough info to get you to spit it out.
I think I'll shoot down to the Box store and get one.

The one I ordered is a week out


I LOVE YOU! MAN :trophy:


----------



## Mr_David (Jul 26, 2017)

Just a closing follow up.
Switch is in and working beautifully. 

The Orange Apron guys didn't have one. The link I saw on GGLE, for HD, was misleading.

The switch I got at the fan store was a Zing Ear but a 208 and that number was on 3 different switches. 
The store's # respectfully for their switches was #1, #2 and #3.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 26, 2017)

We love happy endings Mr_D


----------

